# Good genetics site?



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Can you guys point me to a good rat genetics/breeding site? Any help would be very much appreciated!

Alex


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Are you more interested in the colors that show up or the genes behind it?

I have links, but not on this computer.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm interested in both really.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'd direct you to this thread about colors/types http://www.ratforum.com/Forums/viewtopic/t=2549.html The afrma link is good for pictures.

This is a pretty good site about genetics:
http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/7989/rats/genetics.html

And the best place to learn about breeding is from a reputable breeder.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Thank you for all your help! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's one of my favorites:
http://www.curiosityrats.com/genetics.html
http://www.curiosityrats.com/geneticsmarkings.html


----------

